# Best route for airport?



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have got to pick my folks up from the airport in a few days but they have booked some flights that will see them land in rush hour,

Does any one know the best route for me to take to gget there without sitting in loads of traffic or just even a quieter route?

Any help would be good, thank you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It would help if you said where you were coming from....


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

yep that could help!

sorry, coming from dubai marina to terminal 1 dubai airport.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Take SZR all the way (towards Dubai) and after the Burj , be on the left lane and follow the signs towards Sharjah. You will see the signs for airport.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

What would be an average commute time from say JBR to the airport? Curious to know as that's where I will be working when I get there...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> What would be an average commute time from say JBR to the airport? Curious to know as that's where I will be working when I get there...
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


During rush hour I would budget for anywhere from 45 min to 1 hour or more depending upon traffic plus cost of 2 salik (Toll) each way.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> During rush hour I would budget for anywhere from 45 min to 1 hour or more depending upon traffic plus cost of 2 salik (Toll) each way.


Thanks for that, guess I won't know till I get there whether to live down that way and commute or stay near work and commute for the social scene over at Marina/JBR

Am certainly open to all suggestions at this stage....


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

jay6480 said:


> yep that could help!
> 
> sorry, coming from dubai marina to terminal 1 dubai airport.


alternative route is Al Khail Road, over Business Bay Crossing and down Airport Road


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Aussie Phil,

I am just curious as to how you got on nearly 2 years down the line. I am moving out in January and will be working at the airport and am faced with the same dilemna as you - _live down that way and commute or stay near work and commute for the social scene over at Marina/JBR_ - How did you find that commute? Would you recommed metro or taxi (any idea how much a taxi would cost?)

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Richdubai said:


> Aussie Phil,
> 
> I am just curious as to how you got on nearly 2 years down the line. I am moving out in January and will be working at the airport and am faced with the same dilemna as you - _live down that way and commute or stay near work and commute for the social scene over at Marina/JBR_ - How did you find that commute? Would you recommed metro or taxi (any idea how much a taxi would cost?)
> 
> Many thanks


No need to make a decision until you've checked it out for yourself. Any good employer will provide accommodation for a few weeks, so you can try the journey for yourself and take a look at the various areas before commiting yourself.

There are many different areas in Dubai and a social scene in all of them. There is plenty going on closer to the airport if you don't want a commute each day.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Taxi from Airport to Marina would be 70 dirhams+ (keep in mind taxis from the airport start at 20/25 dirhams instead of the normal 3/6 so add that on top of the 70+)

Metro from Airport to Mall of Emirates took me 50 minutes so I suspect to Marina would be an extra 10 to 20?


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

By time the plane arrives, they get through customs and collect there luggage, at least the road should be clear coming back, I collected and returned someone from the airport last month and we used the metro both ways and laughed at the rush hour below( Few seats available going there but great coming back), Best way for people to see Dubai is to get the Metro. Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

By far the best way to go is the 44 Al Khail road, over business bay, then take the 2nd exit after the bridge. Follow the signs for the airport. In rush hour this will take no more then 35 minutes. I used to travel this route everyday and it is the easiest by far.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve lived in the Marina for 3 years and I work at the airport. I work shifts so very rarely get stuck in traffic unless there has been a crash on SZR. At 5am it takes 15-20mins from the southern end of the Marina until i`m parked at terminal 1. At midday about 20mins and at 9pm 25-30 mins in normal conditions. 
A taxi to the airport costs about 55 dhs from the Marina but the return journey has a 20 dhs premium for getting an airport cab.


----------

